# Oracle php



## igor_l (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello.

FreeBSD 9, PHP 5.3.x 
I need setup driver or extension which is able working with Oracle 11g. Anybody know how do it?
In PHP 5.2.3 been port like php-oci8 but I did not saw this port at the FreeBSD 9.  

Anybody know how starting work with Oracle 11g from PHP 5.3.x at FreeBSD 9 ???
Thanks!!!


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

It seems that there's no supports for lang/php5-oci??? port, that's compatible with the PHP 5.3.x.


----------



## igor_l (Aug 14, 2012)

did you compile this module under freebsd?


----------



## igor_l (Aug 15, 2012)

I need some driver's oracle which is able to connect to oracle it doesn't metter how ? I used unixODBC but not work. Error : Bus error .....


----------



## swirling_vortex (Aug 16, 2012)

Some reading seems to show that OCI8 was dropped at PHP 5.3. If you need it, you'll have to install the php52 port.


----------



## kpa (Aug 16, 2012)

This suggests that it's possible to use OCI8 with PHP 5.3. (I know next to nothing about OCI8, I just used the search on php.net )
http://fi2.php.net/manual/en/book.oci8.php

Maybe it's just down to updating the FreeBSD port to PHP5.3?


----------



## igor_l (Aug 21, 2012)

*not solved*

My problem is didn't solved but i solve it by another. I created geterogeneus connection from oracle to postgresql. 
Thanks for all.


----------

